# broken frame on 2007 chevy 1 ton



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are the pics of my broken frame on my 1 ton 
sorry I had to start a new thread for some reson I couldn't upload the pics to the old one 
I talked to the attny. gen. today and they said it qualifies for lemon law 
so we started the papper work today 
ohh and it first had the klunking nois at 7546 miles not 14000 like I thought 
the plow was installed at 11546 miles and its been in 4 times for the clunking noise


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow that is horrible man, hope they come through for yea. what truck you going to try next?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I had alot of people say Dodge but I used to work with the woman at the DMV arbitration office's husband and she said they have horrible resale so maybe ford


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

grnstripes;755708 said:


> I had alot of people say Dodge but I used to work with the woman at the DMV arbitration office's husband and she said they have horrible resale so maybe ford


Ya might have to buy the Ford period.

If GM and Dodge go under, we may all be driving Ford's. LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, but can that really be 10K in damage.... looks like a little time behind the welder will fix that all up..................


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't tell too much from the pics but that sucker looks pretty rusty underneath for an '07!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

adksnowo;755732 said:


> I can't tell too much from the pics but that sucker looks pretty rusty underneath for an '07!


X2!!!! My 2000 isnt even that bad. I think you got a crap frame from the get go there!!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

That doesen't apear to be the smae place that I have seen several of chevys crack. The ones that I have seen crack a little bit closer to the cab side. Sucks that it happened but glad att. gen is working on it for you.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

Triple L;755725 said:


> Thanks for the pics, but can that really be 10K in damage.... looks like a little time behind the welder will fix that all up..................


its not all that easy.. it could be welded, but there is a reason why it broke.. and if that reason isnt found out, resolved and then repaird, its likley the same outcome will happen again. being a welder, i wouldnt attempt that fix on a brand new truck with that little miles on it. an older truck, with more miles, i wouldnt think twice.. but in the event that the frame's metalurgy is at fault, its highly likley that there is, or will be other faults else where..

also.. i think that dealer is feeding you a line of bullsh#t... there is no way in hell a local podunk dealership would ever take on a repair of that magnatude... i think they gave you that number and time length it deter you from trying to get it fixed... i could not see a dealer takin on a job like that, tying up a bay and at MINIMUM 2 mechanics for that long.. they would spend more then 10K in labor for 40 days work... not including parts and consumables... IF they fix that truck, i could see it being sent back to the factor for a re-work... or a specialty shop..

i cant stand stealerships

my best friend is having a NIGHTMARE with his 06 ram 1500... he doesnt even plow with it and the front end is falling apart.. the truck is 3 yrs old with 60K on it.. it needs two upper A arms/balljoints, new wheel bearings, and a new tierod end that the stealership already replaced last year on warrenty/recall (that they wont fix) all costing him 700$.. ALSO this will be the 4th time its been in the shop for some kind of repair that isnt schedualed maintenance... the dealer wont help him out so he has a buddy that runs a vinyl print shop on the side... hes going to print out a large yellow lemon and the letters (why buy a lemon from vision dodge?) stick it on his truck...

moral of the story.. dealerships are in place to MAKE money.. so why would anyone expect them or the car manufacturers to stand behind something that will only cost them money in the long run.. i used to be proud of buying american.. now i just buy what doesnt break the longest


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah that is a rusty truck, look at the lines on the frame. I can believe its an 07


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

it looks a little worse in the pic cause it wasn cleaned befor the pic 
plus they use alot of salt and cloride on the roads up here


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

grnstripes;755777 said:


> it looks a little worse in the pic cause it wasn cleaned befor the pic
> plus they use alot of salt and cloride on the roads up here


I think your problem is the 9.5' Fisher V you hang in front of it.

Also my 02' has less rust than that! And they salt like crazy here!!!

Wash your trucks after you salt!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

grnstripes;755777 said:


> it looks a little worse in the pic cause it wasn cleaned befor the pic
> plus they use alot of salt and cloride on the roads up here


I'm not a fluid film expert. I just got my free can to try and see but from what I have read on this site and on the FF site you may try spraying the underside of the truck after it is fixed or replaced. I hope someone with more expierence with FF can chime in here and help out.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

All my years of collision repairs and welding as an AWS welder, I'd pass on doing a frame repair on such a new truck. 

If I was making the decision as a repair shop, I'd send the truck back to the up-fitter and remove the dump body and any attaching equipment. Then I would do a frame swap with a brand new frame. A good body shop with a lift can certainly accomplish this in about three days. Once done with the frame swap, I'd send in back to the up-fitter and have the dump body and other attached equipment re-installed. As the repairer I'd also investigate why it broke in the first place, If it was caused by too much weight on the front axle, I'd be putting in a disclaimer on the RO, telling you that an overload would void any service warranty. JMHO


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

02DURAMAX;755814 said:


> I think your problem is the 9.5' Fisher V you hang in front of it.
> 
> Also my 02' has less rust than that! And they salt like crazy here!!!
> 
> Wash your trucks after you salt!


we went to the fisher dealer today and the double checked and it said you can even put a 10 ft extendable plow on this truck 
we wash the trucks after all storms we just hadn't got that far yet whene we found this crack 
and bolth trucks were going to be undercoated this summer 
it was done wene the truck was new 2 yrs ago so its time for a refresher


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Nascar24;755855 said:


> Hi
> 
> All my years of collision repairs and welding as an AWS welder, I'd pass on doing a frame repair on such a new truck.
> 
> If I was making the decision as a repair shop, I'd send the truck back to the up-fitter and remove the dump body and any attaching equipment. Then I would do a frame swap with a brand new frame. A good body shop with a lift can certainly accomplish this in about three days. Once done with the frame swap, I'd send in back to the up-fitter and have the dump body and other attached equipment re-installed. As the repairer I'd also investigate why it broke in the first place, If it was caused by too much weight on the front axle, I'd be putting in a disclaimer on the RO, telling you that an overload would void any service warranty. JMHO


thats what they said they were going to do pull the dump off the cab off and the motor off change the whole frame rail and put it all back together. book says 48 hrs hands on truck plus shipping witch was estimated 3 + weeks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

your truck will never be the same IMO, I'd demand a new one....I wouldnt want them switching frames, sounds like even a bigger can of worms.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have replaced many truck frames , When it come down to it, the job is simple just a lot of bull work. The job pays 48 hours if done correctly can be done in about 25 hours. I would reather have a new truck though.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Dont wanna be negative when you have your troubles but.....................If your plowing with the truck with the sander loaded up with material. It will stress the frame ......I know it happened to me. The frames are not tough enuf to withstand plowing with a full load on the rear. JMO and experience.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

yup! we got the same truck, 07 3500. Driver and passenger side are broke in the same spot as we speak. Dealer wont warrenty it and they want 8 grand for a frame. Truck has 16k on it.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

My truck was a 93 2500 Chevy we welded up the frame ,undercoated it, never plowed with a sander in the back, switched to 3500HD duallys 2wd with loaded sanders on, never had a problem since then(double frame on 3500Hd duallys)


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I cant believe that nobody has mentioned the triangular gusset plates that all GM plow truck should have in that spot to prevent this problem.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont think the 9.5' plow on that would do that to the frame. hopefully gm steps up for you guys and does you right.

grnstripes- the guy i plow for has an 08 f-350 reg. chas. cab flatbed dump w/10 ft. v 09 f-350 x cab chas. cab flatbed dump w/10 ft. v and an 04 reg. chas. cab with the same setup and there holding up pretty good, the 04 has over 80000 miles on it. they all drive pretty nice and have an extra leaf up front to support the 10 ft. v... i have'nt driven any dodge/sterling chassis cabs or new chevy chassis cabs so i dont know how they ride/work...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Two guys say the same thing about their Chevy frames in a thread that's almost two pages...................Is it me or is this a Chevy trend?????? Not only does this thread talk about it, I've read about it in a few other threads in Plowsite and other forums all together. Are you boys hanging too much weight off the front of these trucks or is the "all powerful Chevy" showing it's true weak a** colors?!?!? What the french toast?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

EGLC;755892 said:


> your truck will never be the same IMO, I'd demand a new one....I wouldnt want them switching frames, sounds like even a bigger can of worms.


I agree with this. A messed up frame is never a good thing.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

do a smell a class action lawsuit? I THINK SO!!!!!!


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

If you brought it in 4 times for the clunking noise, under vermont law if you bring the vehicle back 3 or more times without it being fixed its considered a lemon. Call the attorney general's office, ask to speak to with somebody in the consumer protection devision. You dealin' with Cody's or Shearer? I agree that their might be an opportunity for a class action here.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


The samething happend to a friend of mine a few years ago, he had a chevy (88-98 body style) that had bent in half just like the one in the picture. He was plowing up hill and then the truck got on some ice, slipped back down the hill and turned side way's in the hill and somehow the truck went half way over the edge. The cab foreward was still on solid ground but the box was in the air over the edge, not to long after this happend the frame buckled, but I think the load of sand in the box added to the cause.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


that same thing happened to my F150...

I was plowing, going in reverse with 800# of ballast behind the rear axle with a tow hitch on.

I nailed a concrete wall in reverse with my tow hitch and it bent my f150's frame right in half...looks just like that truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The truck can be fixed by a qualified welder. Weld it plate it, then put the gussets in and it's better then new. For all the headache's your going to have going through warranty, I'd just fix it but what do I know. Alot of snowplow dealers put the gussets in before they will mount a plow.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for all your posts 
it was is going through lemon law as we spek the attny genral said it qualifies
I dont want to weld it cause whene I took it to the dealer they tagged the vin for frame damage 
so now the truck is worth nothing cause it would need a savage title for any frame damage 
a bunch of local mecanics say I have a pritty solid leg to stand on through this 
so I am going to make GM own up for this one 
we dont plow with the truck loaded with sand 
to help me with my case if any of you guy that own chevys have had frame issuses could e mail me a 
letter telling about it this will help me prove im not the only one and GM has a problem here. 
e mail me @ [email protected] 
thanks for all your support through this


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


I'm sure ther isn't a GM dealer out there that can say there wasn't a problem with the 99' s having a weak frame, they were bending them strapping them down for transport, but they made the frames heavier for 2000.


----------



## dumb yankee (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 2000 chevy 3500 with a 9 foot fisher 20 minunte mount plow, 40,000 plus and still strong. Just a thought, but a one ton truck is classed as a light commercial truck. When you buy one "with" the plow package, and possibly have the plow installed at the dealership, what the hell did they think you was going to do with the truck? As far as the dealer not backing the product, bulls*#t. Have a laywer spend a minute and have a little chat with the dealer. you will find that the steel makeup had changed, which caused the break. Now the bottom line, they didnt hesitate to get you to fork out the cash for the truck, dont hesitate to get them to repair the truck. once its fixed , trade it. I cant stand a dealer who will not back a product they sell. I wounder if it will fit in his ass side ways.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Triple L;755725 said:


> Thanks for the pics, but can that really be 10K in damage.... looks like a little time behind the welder will fix that all up..................


I can't speak for the Dealership but being a licensed Salvage dealer I can tell you that almost everytime something happens to the frame (not unibody) the insurance will total them out unless some kind of deal is made. I have bought a few with nothing more than a ripped off rear spring hanger. Takes 30 mins to fix but they still total them. I'd demand a new truck tell them it will be cheaper than paying your last 2 weeks of lost revenue at $2,500 a day plus the repair!

You could weld it but if that is an area that flexes whats to say it just doesn't break next to it? Same thing if you gusset it you stiffen one area that is meant to move and it breaks in another IMO that is.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Lemon Law is harder than you might think, atleast is MN. I had a truck in 7 times in 8300mi. The first time it still had the dealer plates on it 823mi. The truck would just shut off NO power anything and wouldn't restart. I had to start a "file" on it with GM, anyway I told them I wanted a new truck, wanted in Lemoned out bla bla bla. Come to find out if it were lemoned I would have to pay for the miles I put on it. It was like $.51/mi.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


in the picture the rear lift point is way off ! 

it needs to be near the front of the rear spring mount .


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, this makes me nervous, I run a 3500 dump too, not for plowing, but still....agh...I knew there was a reason I like my ford better,lol....jk...I love all trucks, im a fanatic, but that is an outrage, regardless of how you lift a truck how can a frame bend??? Also, how can a frame on a new truck crack like that, very odd, what would happen in a accident or in a lighter duty truck like a 1500? that is just not acceptable by any means, best of luck with the truck!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Sabsan84;757693 said:


> wow, this makes me nervous,


Dont be nervous. Just add the gusset plates behind the control arm and you will have nothing to worry about. I just put them on my personal truck today, its preety simple.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=plow+cracking+frame

There is some pics in this thread about adding the gusset plates


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

ABES;757705 said:


> Dont be nervous. Just add the gusset plates behind the control arm and you will have nothing to worry about. I just put them on my personal truck today, its preety simple.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=plow+cracking+frame
> 
> There is some pics in this thread about adding the gusset plates


Abes are those just bolt on or weld on or???


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Hamelfire;757712 said:


> Abes are those just bolt on or weld on or???


welded on.


----------



## GMC Brian (Nov 2, 2004)

I was talking to my buddie tonight who works for GM about this. He told me if you go over the front GVWR they will not warranty it. He said 8' about max's out the front GVWR with the Duramax. I would think a 9.5 V would be a little heavy even though Fisher says you can use it. It weighs over 300 lbs more than a 9 foot HD straight blade. He saw one down here that completely snapped both sides and it was dragging on the ground. I would upgrade to a 4500 if you want to run that plow.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Isnt that crack right were all the other post were complaing about cracked front ends? And have you checked with your insurance company? The truck will be totaled and they will pay you. You broke the frame while driving it.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. Just shows why the big 3 are failing and Toyota is going by laughing. Heck toyota Tacomas frames are rotting out on 95 to 01s and Toyota is buying them back at 1 and a half times thier value. Some of these trucks have 200,000 miles on them and they still buy em back. WAY out of factory warrenty. GM needs to relook at thier customer service department. Obviously if there is as many trucks breaking as stated they have a problem.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.
> ]


The next time your at a red light and see a Chevy . Look they all move at the break point . I was in an accident a few years back with a toy and f-150 the toy hit me in my s-10 blazer then hit the Ford it split right at the cab - bed point . the Chevy's are the same the Frame Felix's at that point . The shop around here says they keep the parts pre made the the front end fix on the Chevy . If they have that many repairs. I think you may have a good chance of getting a new truck .


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd like to add a crack shot from my truck .


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Kingduramax, you are right about the Toyota frame as my neighbor was given almost $14,000 after dealer incentives for his 95 with a rotted frame and bought a new Tundra four door. I plow with a 96 Sierra 2500 4X4 8600 GVW and my frame is loaded with rust in the rear from salting.I usually carry 2450# of salt in 50# bags for my spreader and have not had any frame issues yet. The front axle is rated at 2450# and carries a Western Ultramount plow weighing 800# plus the old 6.5 Turbo diesel and it does everything I ask of it. I wash my truck after every salting and am going to spray it with Fluid Film from now on.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*broken frame*



cocco78;756414 said:


> LOL, chevy frames.... Pffftt. Alum topper with a couple ladders on the rack, side boxes empty (take out all the tools so they don't get stolen at the dealership) The dealer called us down to take a look at it, frame was not rusty at all. Don't think they used the correct lift points?? Anyway, the dealership went good for it and replaced the frame.


I have worked in my grandfathers shop many times and have lifted my own trucks as well. The rear lift points are way off where they should be. There is no way to expect a frame to hold the a** of this truck in the air!!


----------

